# Lead Cast Bullets



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

If you cast your own bullets for muzzeloaders, do you have to put them through a sizing die? What lead/tin ratio has worked best for you?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Pure lead is recommended in all muzzleloaders, so you don't need to mix tin or antimony with it. And you cast the lead in the caliber of your bore size...i.e. 50 cal.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If you shoot patched round balls, they will have to be a little less than the bore. 
Depending on your patches, a .50 will need balls .495 or.490 diameter. 
Throw the first 5 or 6 back into the pot. They won’t be right until the mold warms.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I do my own .38 and .44 bullets for hand guns and lever-action. So I thought I would give muzzleloader a try. But when I tried to put the first one down the barrel, it won't go past the muzzle. The guide that came with the mold said to use a lead/tin ratio of 90/10, but I'm thinking they are too hard. Thanks again for your help


----------

